# Can I use AutoGlym Metal Polish on Titanium Exhaust Tips?



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

I've bought a second hand exhaust, and before I have it fit, I'd quite like to tidy up the tips a little bit, and they're made of titanium, but the only polish I have is Autoglym metal polish. 

I'm not trying to resort a shine, just looking to remove some of the exhaust smog that VPower has coated the exhaust with. 

From what I hear, Titanium is a very hard metal, so polish isnt likely to make much of a dent, but i just want to potentially give it a try, knowing i'm not gonna damage my tip doublesho) :lol:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I cant see there being a problem, but somebody may be able to give you a few tips.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

dubber said:


> I cant see there being a problem, but somebody may be able to give you a few tips.


Like I say, I'm not trying to remove any scratches or anytihng, just the inside of the tips are a bit black from a combination of Vpower and a high powered MK2 Focus RS (which are known to kick a fair bit of **** out at the top end)

So just want to give them a little clean before they get fit.


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

I think what you really need to do is buy a none acidic detergent which will take off the soot inside the tips so then you can polish the metal. Here's a video I've seen which shows you the kind of stuff you want. 




He uses a load of stuff but I think you may be able to work it down to one cleaner like meguiars hot wheels or you may even have a good strong cleaner. Maybe a sponge and neat fairy liquid will work? You'll have to say bye bye sponge though!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Titanium

Titanium is considered a 'hard' metal and needs very little care and maintenance as it's immune to corrosion from most industrial and organic chemicals and salt water this is due to titanium's very thin, tenacious and highly protective surface oxide Ti02.

If worn or scratched, the oxide layer will immediately restore itself in the presence of air or water.TiO2 oxide is surface oxide of titanium, and if not properly cared for the surface will be altered by abrasion.

• Wash cool exhaust system with a soft sponge, or micro fibre towel, using a surfactant mild detergent (P21S Total Auto Wash). 
• Your titanium exhaust system will change colour (blue, purple, gold) due to heat; this is normal. 
• Do not use cleansers which contain abrasives, acids or abrasive sponges. Abrasive cleansers and sponges can wear or thin the oxide layer resulting in a change of colour 
• Avoid metal to metal (synthetic wire wool) contact that may cause surface scratches 
• Use English Custom Polish (ECP) Dry Showman's Blend or P21S® Multi-Surface Finish Restorer, using a soft micro fibre towel


----------

